# USA Spec 03 Jetta



## unidenscan (Sep 24, 2007)

So I've read some threads about installing the USA Spec adapter, and it sound like some people were able to hookup to the CD Changer cable in the back of the car. Has anyone here done this, and if I don't have the CD Changer, can I plug the USA Spec right into the Cd Changer plug?
-Rob


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: USA Spec 03 Jetta (unidenscan)*

I installed the USA spec AUX-in on my old '03 and it's pretty simple. I used the CD changer plug, just like you've read, and I didn't have the actual changer in my car either.
If you bought it new there will be instructions for the install. On a 1 - 10 scale of difficulty, I rate it a 1.
I had a little alternator whine in mine that went away after I DISCONNECTED the ground.


----------



## unidenscan (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: USA Spec 03 Jetta (Motown_Dub)*

I don't have the CD changer. Is it tucked in the rear side compartment (wagon) somewhere?


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: USA Spec 03 Jetta (unidenscan)*

Mine was a sedan, so I don't know where the plug for the CD changer is on the wagon.
The plug for the sedan was on the driver side rear in the trunk. I believe it was behind a panel.


----------

